# Grass mat or weed lines



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Anyone seen any good grass lines out offshore since the weather has pass. I'm wondering if all the southern wind we just had the last few days pushed up any blue water and if any one has found any good grass out by nipple area


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

there is a huge water color break running west to east just north of Petronius and south of the 252s. Looks awesome but it has been rather lifeless for those of us that have fished it lately, could just be time of day or our lack of skill, but it's a huge awesome looking break that you can't miss as it runs for a zillion miles


----------



## 4wahoo850 (Jul 16, 2012)

I saw that temp break on the sat image. That bums me out that it has been lifeless tho. We will find out early tomorrow.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Ms Viking*

Doubt your skill level has anything to do with it you guys catch fish gotta respect your humbleness rare trait these days


----------



## eggs over easy (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice line about 6 south of the spur, and it has life on it


----------



## TravelinLight (Jul 7, 2013)

Break was lifeless. I am speaking for 4wahoo with enjoyment since I couldn't join them.


----------



## eggs over easy (Jun 1, 2012)

Lol, yea we struck out at the spur(middle) and altimetry said go east or south of the spur. there was a cc out there that did well...sword at ne spur and mahi wahoo and whites 6 south of spur. I hooked my first white but brokeoff.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

How far is the SPUR from pensacola pass ?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

jcasey said:


> How far is the SPUR from pensacola pass ?


A long way


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

jcasey said:


> How far is the SPUR from pensacola pass ?


About 60 miles


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Tobiwan said:


> About 60 miles


 Thanks, much too far for me.


----------

